
I host my personal site for –$1USD/Month - djlewald
https://dev.to/fastflowz/how-i-host-my-personal-site-for-1usd-month-2c67
======
detaro
paying for and configuring S3 and a CDN when free all-in-one alternatives are
available doesn't seem very KISS to me? And then the article isn't even hosted
on said personal site...

